# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Grammar Jeopardy!

## Shea

I was trying to come up with a fun way to review for Friday's test on the parts of speech. Leo and I were talking about it and thought that playing Jeopardy would be good. It actually turned out really well!

I wrote three sentences on the board. These acted as the categories. Then I wrote the numbers 2, 4, 6, 8, and 10 down below to represent the dollar amounts. For my class, the numbers were points added to the participation grade. I split the class up into 3 teams. I found that taking turns for each team to pick a sentence worked better so that not one team would take over the game. The team would pick a sentence and a number (the higher the number the harder the clue). I would read the word from the sentence that I made to correspond with the number that they picked. They would have to tell me what part of speech the word was and the type (linking verb, action verb, proper adjective, etc.). If the team got the answer wrong, another team could get the chance to steal the points. However, unlike Jeopardy, I didn't take points away. 

They really seemed to enjoy it, and it was good to do a relaxing study before the test. I really don't know how much it helped. They did about as well as the classes that didn't play the game; horribly!

----------


## Pensive

Oh, that's a pity that they did not give a good result but the game seems to be fun!

----------


## miss tenderness

That's interesting Shea…very nice of you to share your teaching experiences with us. I'm sure that there'll be someone who will benefit from it. You teach Grammar or it's just part of your curriculum?

----------

